# 2017 Synapse Wheels



## mburke (Jun 20, 2015)

I am thinking about getting a new Synapse 105 Alloy because of my budget ($1500-$2000 ) and not sure I want or need a carbon bike. I know there's a bunch of options and variables but for now...thinking about the Synapse Alloy frame 105 disc and then...upgrading the wheel set. something in the $500 range .....good idea bad idea ? Waste of money ? 
Thanks


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

"Want ?" most probably Yes; "Need ?" most probably Not.

Get the frame with the geometry that best suits you. The Synapse is a nice bike; aluminum or carbon. The alloy 105 comes with budget-friendly wheels and mediocre tires. I would first upgrade the tires to a top shelf offering, then down the road possibly think about another wheel set. IMO, don't expect to feel earth shattering performance improvements between a $150 wheel set and a $500 wheel set.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Well, I would say plan on getting a wheel set but you probably need to spend more like $700 to get something nice in my opinion. When I had an Ultegra Synapse disc wheel set was the first thing I changed and it made the bike a whole lot more fun to ride. The stock wheels were about 1lb heavier than the Reynolds Stratus Discs I replaced them with and those weren't really fancy wheels.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

mburke said:


> I am thinking about getting a new Synapse 105 Alloy because of my budget ($1500-$2000 ) and not sure I want or need a carbon bike. I know there's a bunch of options and variables but for now...thinking about the Synapse Alloy frame 105 disc and then...upgrading the wheel set. something in the $500 range .....good idea bad idea ? Waste of money ?


As someone who rides a bike that cost a lot more than what you're looking at, I'm not qualified to talk about the very nebulous concept of "waste of money."

However I do not understand the concept of buying a bike and then immediately "upgrading." Why not just get a $2K bike that will come with better components (and wheels) right out of the box. $500 will probably get you better wheels than what come on a $1500 bike but they won't give you much, if anything, by way of an actual performance improvement. More expensive wheels probably have better bearings, better fit and finish, better build, etc. but maybe not. Some factory wheels are way overpriced.

What is it about the wheels on this bike that need to be fixed?


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

November wheels are a good choice for your up grade.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Not to rain on your parade, but I bought a 2014 Cannondale Synapse. I bought it to use as a rain/winter bike as it had disc brakes, and fender mounts. 
_*I Hate it! *_

First off, I did upgrade the wheels to Ksyrium Pro Disc's, which I got on sale for $750. This along with Panaracer tires, (which are a great durable, light, wet weather tire) saved me @ 3 pounds over the stock wheelset and tires.
I also upgraded the stock brakes to TRP brakes, as I wanted more stopping power. Or should I say, I wanted to be able to stop. 

I also upgraded the the FSA crank, as after 4 months there were grinding noises coming from the bottom bracket. 
I put in a Wheels Manufacturing BB adapter and a Shimano 105 crank. 
I also upgraded the stock handle bar and stem to Ritchey stuff. 

This bike does not stop well at all. I think it has to do with the way the rear brake cable is internally run. I can squeeze the crap out of the lever and it barely slows down. Yes it's been in the shop 3 times. I've tried new rotors. I've tried different pads. The front grabs fairly well, but the rear is bascially a joke and un-safe in my opinion. Upon searching out a possible reason for the poor braking, I found similar comments re: the braking on other forums. 
I have a GT townie bike for family rides and it has bottom of the line Shimano Altus mech. discs. That 40 pound bike will stop on a dime, go figure. 

The bike does ride crazy smooth for aluminum even with the stiff Ksyriums. That said, over not so smooth surfaces, the internal cables rattle. 
And good luck if you want to change out the creaky seatpost. It's a 25.4 diameter. Try finding that size. Yes there's a carbon version you can find from Cannondale, and supposedly Thompson can make one, but I quit caring. 
If you do fenders, you have to rig up a bracket for the rear as they put the seat-stay bridge hole up/down instead of front to back so you have to "L" bracket it to have something for the top of the fender to mount to. 

And on and on....

Like I said, it rides smooth, very stable handling, but mines on Craigslist and I'll never buy a Cannondale again.


----------



## mburke (Jun 20, 2015)

> However I do not understand the concept of buying a bike and then immediately "upgrading." Why not just get a $2K bike that will come with better components (and wheels) right out of the box.


That was the other direction to go and that was kind of what I was implying with my 
"Waste of Money" comment

I have read a lot of good reviews on the Synapse ( and a few bad ones like the one above ) and thought it might be a good bike for me. I don't mind spending 2K on a bike but most of the bikes in that range are Carbon framed bikes and I'm not sure I want a Carbon bike. I didn't know buying a "next" bike would be so confusing .
Oh well....I will just keep looking


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Wow, I haven't heard any complaints about braking on the Synapse like Maximum7 described! I have to wonder if the cable disc brakes on the lower end versions aren't that good.

I have a 2014 Synapse Carbon 105 and love it! Granted that I upgraded to Ultegra 6800 because the 105 was the previous generation and I wanted the newer Shimano groupo, but didn't necessarily need it. Both the older 105 rim brakes and the newer Ultegra ones stop on a dime!

You don't need disc brakes on a road bike unless you plan on riding regularly in rain and wet roads. And as you can see from Maximum7's experience, they aren't necessarily better - just the contrary in his case!

MBurke, you say you don't want a carbon bike, however, you really should consider the Synapse Carbon 105 (non-disc):

Synapse Carbon 105 Cannondale Bicycles 

The Mavic Aksium wheels, while not the best, will certainly be lighter than the generic Maddux wheels on the alloy version. 

Verdict: Ride both bikes as well as some other bikes. Buy the one that you like the best and that fits you the best.


----------



## mburke (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks Lombard for your insight and suggestions. I do have the Synapse Carbon 105 (non disc) on my list to ride. I like the specs, certainly an upgrade from what I'm riding now. 

Maximum7.... sound's like you got a lemon of a Synapse....I have read very few bad reviews about the Synapse....that's to bad. Thanks for your insight also....it does help me with my choices. 
😀


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I think if you're going to go with discs, make sure they're hydraulic. If you're not riding in wet weather, I suggest going with rim brakes. 

Also, Cannondale's penchant for propriety is a huge PIA in my opinion. If you decide on Cannnodale, make sure you'll be able to change out things easily down the road instead of trying to find oddball sizes of parts. 
I am not a fan of FSA and changed out the crank, but had to get an adapter and some of their frames won't accept an adapter. 

I know the Synapse does get good reviews, and I am impressed with the way mine rides, but I think there are other good choices out there without the quirks. 

Just make sure to not limit your choices based on brand. Test ride everything you can get your hands on. You might be surprised by what you end up liking.


----------



## raikkonen (Aug 30, 2016)

I bought a 2016 Synapse, Carbon, Ultegra and it was on sale because the '17 was about to come out. You can find one for probably $2,100 at this point from stores that are blowing out last years bikes when it should be more like $2,600. I changed the tires to gator skins and I bought a carbon seat post and a new saddle so I put another $450 in it fast, but you would certainly get a great bike and upgrade down the road if you need. It sounds like you like the Synapse to start with...


----------



## mburke (Jun 20, 2015)

Well.. just an update. I bought a 2015 Carbon Synapse disc 105 today at my LBS $1800.00 I traded in my Giant Rapid and had a small gift card. $1500 final price. I started with a test ride of the alloy 105...great ride but my left foot was hitting the rear brake cable all the time. So I took the Carbon for a ride.... what a difference. Like riding a Cadillac. So....I took it home. I will post a photo when I report back after my first real ride. 😀


----------



## raikkonen (Aug 30, 2016)

Congrats. I am sure you will love it. When I tested mine before buying it I told the salesman the tire pressure must be low it was so smooth. He looked and it was 110 psi on both. You'll love it


----------

